# Flattening out the taper on a logarithmic pot?



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Is it possible get a log taper pot closer to linear? The inverse of what RG Keen does with linear taper pots in http://www.geofex.com/article_folders/potsecrets/potscret.htm is what I'm looking to do.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Possibly, but you wouldn't end up with the same overall pot value.

What sort of controlling function do you need to adapt the pot to? What value pot do you need? I have plenty available.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Possibly, but you wouldn't end up with the same overall pot value.
> 
> What sort of controlling function do you need to adapt the pot to? What value pot do you need? I have plenty available.


That'd be okay. It's destined to be used as a controller for a MIDI pedal so it's doing differential signaling across the pot. As long as it didn't effect the end points, that both outer lugs could be brought to infinite resistance, it'd be fine.

It's not for me. I'm trying to help a guy out with an EB Jr. he really likes, wants to use as an expression pedal, but doesn't want to remove the spring and pulley assembly to replace the pot. Thought maybe if it's a simple resistor-across-the-lugs mod he might be able to do it without taking it apart.


----------

